# Buying your wings?



## alexk (2 Mar 2004)

Well i dont know if some of you know but some companies offer military parachute exchanges. Going over to these counries and jumping isint to cheap these days. My freind has gone to Holland twice, leapfest in the states and he went to Astonia(SP). A CI at my cadet corps is "big chief" in the Legion of fronteriseman and the LOF are going to Holland next september for some jumping in Texel and for the 60th anaversery of Operation market garden were doing a drop using the same DZ the Brits did in WW2. Personaly im going for the expirence of jumping out of a airplane and have some fun with some dutch women      but what do you think about people going ovr to foring countries and parachuting?


----------



## Doug VT (3 Mar 2004)

There‘s nothing wrong with that.  Usual prereq‘s are that you are parachute qualified by your home country, and that you supply your own uniform.


----------



## alexk (3 Mar 2004)

Yea some people see it as spending alot of money for some wings but i see it a a good experience. Just a question for you Doug did you go to leapfest this year? My RSM retired went this year and he was telling me about how the CF sent a team from each of the Reg Force regiments and one from the QOR.


----------

